
Tesla voluntarily recalls 53,000 cars due to faulty parking brakes from supplier - fmihaila
https://electrek.co/2017/04/20/tesla-recalls-parking-brakes/
======
hackuser
> faulty parking brakes from supplier

When the parts in its cars work well, does Tesla give the suppliers the
credit? Tesla is very good at PR, if not parking brakes. The faulty parking
break is from Tesla, not the supplier; Tesla is responsible for the car,
including all parts from suppliers; it's Tesla's responsibility, technically
and legally, to make sure the part works properly. Any engineer would (I hope)
be embarrassed if it was suggested otherwise about their work product.

I would be ashamed to deliver something to a client and blame a supplier for a
problem. It implies that I'm not in control and that worse, I don't understand
that I should be in control and my fundamental responsibilities, and that I
lack judgement. My client couldn't care less why my product has a problem;
from their perspective it's my fault - which is true and exactly how I want
them to think.

I'm sure the supplier could blame their suppliers, who could blame yet more.

~~~
dragontamer
It depends really.

Takata airbags got the PR damage, even though its airbags were installed into
Ford / GM / etc. etc.

~~~
hackuser
I understand that who gets the blame depends on PR fu, but that doesn't affect
who is really responsible.

------
sfeng
This to me is always great PR for Tesla (for those who look into the details).
If they're willing to do a recall for something as not-safety-critical as
this, it means when a real safety issue occurs they will recall. There have
been many cases of car companies not recalling for cost reasons, this shows
that's not how this decision gets made at Tesla.

~~~
dlanouette
To play the devil's advocate. While I agree with you, the article did say the
costs were being incurred by the part manufacturer.

~~~
sfeng
Yes, but the PR hit would be felt by Tesla.

------
lostmsu
Does "voluntarily" here mean they did not wait for the lawsuit? Were they
legally obligated to do it? If yes, that "voluntarily" is a pure shit PR move.

